# Sewer Lining CIPP



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Just curious if anyone else here is doing any sewer lining?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not this guy but I know enough that if I was to get into it, I'd be visiting the clog squad and take their class before making the investment.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't think it's legal in my area because you reduce the pipe size and that mean it's not to code. If it's not to code you're buying them new pipe when they sue.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

It's roughly a 3mm reduction depending on the liner used. Around here it's not permitted for interior piping; but they will tell you its a case by case situation.

Im sure we will have more established code soon enough.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> Just curious if anyone else here is doing any sewer lining?





A couple years back I used a sledgehammer to line a cracked 4" cast iron pipe about 13' long with 3" pvc from in the basement. Waste line and tank were under a pretty new, expensive deck. After the tree the rest of the waste lines were 3" in the basement. Only 1-1/2 baths.




A couple weeks ago I used a home made chain flail on a 3/8" rod to smooth a 5' piece of no-hub going through a foundation and then brushed abs glue on the inside. I replaced the no-hub tree with all pvc fittings at the same time. That last cast iron piece through the foundation is being replaced this spring. The line from the tank to the foundation was replaced a couple weeks ago. 

No-hub cast iron is garbage, it rots quick(less than 20 years, sometimes faster), and it cracks easy. Also the 2-band connectors can pull off when the hangers come loose because the lazy cheap Ahole didn't use a back up nut.



I don't think either of these examples is what you mean though lolz :biggrin:









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> A couple years back I used a sledgehammer to line a cracked 4" cast iron pipe about 13' long with 3" pvc from in the basement. Waste line and tank were under a pretty new, expensive deck. After the tree the rest of the waste lines were 3" in the basement. Only 1-1/2 baths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gota have some of what your smoking..................:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I gota have some of what your smoking..................:w00t::w00t::w00t:





Say what you want, by sleeving that line under the deck I saved them a ton of money. The top of the tank was 8' deep!!!! :surprise:


And the second one was a stop gap. She has tons of money and "Just wants to be able to flush her phucking toilet without worrying it will overflow in the basement.". I can't blame her. After the third time in two months your basement floods with sewage you get nervous about going poo. 









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Say what you want, by sleeving that line under the deck I saved them a ton of money. The top of the tank was 8' deep!!!! :surprise:
> 
> 
> And the second one was a stop gap. She has tons of money and "Just wants to be able to flush her phucking toilet without worrying it will overflow in the basement.". I can't blame her. After the third time in two months your basement floods with sewage you get nervous about going poo.
> ...



this..............
I don't think either of these examples is what you mean though lolz


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Say what you want, by sleeving that line under the deck I saved them a ton of money. The top of the tank was 8' deep!!!! :surprise:
> 
> 
> And the second one was a stop gap. She has tons of money and "Just wants to be able to flush her phucking toilet without worrying it will overflow in the basement.". I can't blame her. After the third time in two months your basement floods with sewage you get nervous about going poo.
> ...


Had to do that before on a complete dump of an add on where there was no crawl access below, and the add on was above the sewer line. Crawled under the main house, cut it off, cut off the connection outside, and slammed a piece of 3" pipe through it. It was only a 1 bath.

They would have had to completely gut the part of the house above the sewer line otherwise.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I Have been holding out waiting to see what you guys were posting,
Back about 15 years I worked for a company that got into Lining
using the Perma-Liner brand of lining,
it was amazing to watch it work, it goes past holes in the pipe as while 
as jumping across breaks in the pipe up to 2-3' ,
we did this by setting up a demo in our shop going around a 90 and running out 
where we had cuts holds in the pipe and making breaks in it,
This was done with 4" SCH 40 pipe :biggrin:
this will work with smaller pipe,

https://perma-liner.com/

OF COURSE THEY ARE OTHER COMPANY'S OUT THERE MAKING PRODUCTS :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont do pipe relining, but find the different technologies interesting..also I wonder if the price to reline is close to the price of replacing?, I know many factors effect the price value, say you reline a sewer pipe going under a prize winning garden or expensive structure then yes at any price not to disturb whats above, but that is probably a once in a while example, but what if you just have dirt and a basic lawn above?..


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm finding people like how quickly they have a new pipe. Single day process; with no scar on the lawn.

The deeper and longer the sewer line is; the more affordable it begins to look when compared to traditional digging.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I dont do pipe relining, but find the different technologies interesting..also I wonder if the price to reline is close to the price of replacing?, I know many factors effect the price value, say you reline a sewer pipe going under a prize winning garden or expensive structure then yes at any price not to disturb whats above, but that is probably a once in a while example, but what if you just have dirt and a basic lawn above?..





Around here re-lining is usually a municipal project where they don't want to disturb other utilities or the road surface. Those would drive cost up exponentially. As you said some homeowners have reasons as well. Driveways can be expensive, Trees or a deck right on top of the pipe, or not wanting to bust up the basement slab.




Of all the relining techniques pipe bursting seems the most ideal to me when possible. You're running brand new made in the factory pipe. I am sure the cipp stuff is good too but it's not fresh sch.40 solid core pvc or in some cases fusionweld. Pipe made in the factory is guaranteed to be free from defects.












.


----------



## Ben Lehman (Aug 31, 2015)

You're welcome to come to my shop in Illinois for hands on training with pipe lining and pipe coating. Spend a few hours or all day learning about the different methods, equipment and materials. AD DELETED Also, someone mentioned the reduced size of a lined pipe being an issue. We have testing showing increased flow with less friction and no joints. Also mentioned was the cost compared to digging. This is correct. Lining is typically done to preserve sidewalks, driveways, slabs, landscape, etc.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ben Lehman said:


> You're welcome to come to my shop in Illinois for hands on training with pipe lining and pipe coating. Spend a few hours or all day learning about the different methods, equipment and materials. AD DELETED Also, someone mentioned the reduced size of a lined pipe being an issue. We have testing showing increased flow with less friction and no joints. Also mentioned was the cost compared to digging. This is correct. Lining is typically done to preserve sidewalks, driveways, slabs, landscape, etc.




*Read this and post an intro :*

You will need to fill in an introduction, if not your posts will be locked or deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey standard drain- this Ben Lehman is with pipe lining supply up in the burbs. I have zero experience with them but they have a good reputation.



Ya know, this intro crap gets real old.


----------



## Ben Lehman (Aug 31, 2015)

Intro added today. Sorry for not taking the time to do so.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Toli said:


> Hey standard drain- this Ben Lehman is with pipe lining supply up in the burbs. I have zero experience with them but they have a good reputation.
> 
> Ya know, this intro crap gets real old.





I hear ya man! Everytime we have to hound them to write some simple stuff like what they do and where they have worked/went to school!


Phuckin lazy azz people. Do you think they are this lazy at work? Is this the kind of half azz treatment their customers get?










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Toli said:


> Hey standard drain- this Ben Lehman is with pipe lining supply up in the burbs. I have zero experience with them but they have a good reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, this intro crap gets real old.


 yeah who the hell needs to follow rules, lets just let all the hacks post , ask questions and never check to see if anyone is actually in the plumbing industry..that should make it much better here....
and I know how difficult it is to form some sentences to tell everyone about yourself and your experience and the company you work for, god help you if its more than 15 lines as that would be such a strain on some brains....
it seems back in the day( before my time ) here when some more people had a set, they would make sure you did an intro and were alot worse with language than now....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

We should invite all the do it your selfer's since we no longer need intros. We'll tell admin to shut down their sister DIY site, remove the banner on this site on the top right "Plumbing Pros Only" and be a merry bunch of lazy free for alls. We should remove the pipe wrench in the Plumbing Zone logo and replace it with some duct tape and Sharkk bittes.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

> yeah who the hell needs to follow rules, lets just let all the hacks post , ask questions and never check to see if anyone is actually in the plumbing industry..that should make it much better here....
> and I know how difficult it is to form some sentences to tell everyone about yourself and your experience and the company you work for, god help you if its more than 15 lines as that would be such a strain on some brains....
> it seems back in the day( before my time ) here when some more people had a set, they would make sure you did an intro and were alot worse with language than now....
> 
> ...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Toli said:


> > yeah who the hell needs to follow rules, lets just let all the hacks post , ask questions and never check to see if anyone is actually in the plumbing industry..that should make it much better here....
> > and I know how difficult it is to form some sentences to tell everyone about yourself and your experience and the company you work for, god help you if its more than 15 lines as that would be such a strain on some brains....
> > it seems back in the day( before my time ) here when some more people had a set, they would make sure you did an intro and were alot worse with language than now....
> >
> > ...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Toli said:


> Can you guys show me where a new member is told they must post an introduction when they sign up?


Direct from the administration :

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-members-required-profile-field-81761/


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Tango said:


> Direct from the administration :
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/new-members-required-profile-field-81761/



Thanks. So are all new members taken directly to that post?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Toli said:


> Thanks. So are all new members taken directly to that post?


I send them or any other member on the forum can link to the intro page. I included some ideas to include in their description because we have had too many posting one liner intros, some of them pretending to be plumbers to get free help. You won't see them because they were banned and posts erased.

Last year we've had a handy hack posing as a 1st year apprentice and he ended up getting plenty of advice until we figured he was doing illegal plumbing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Toli said:


> Thanks. So are all new members taken directly to that post?



well some indirectly..if you know what I mean :wink: .............................:smile:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ben Lehman said:


> You're welcome to come to my shop in Illinois for hands on training with pipe lining and pipe coating. Spend a few hours or all day learning about the different methods, equipment and materials. AD DELETED Also, someone mentioned the reduced size of a lined pipe being an issue. We have testing showing increased flow with less friction and no joints. Also mentioned was the cost compared to digging. This is correct. Lining is typically done to preserve sidewalks, driveways, slabs, landscape, etc.


Hey real quick everyone....Ben Lehman is one of the good guys in the lining industry. This isn't a solicited endorsement either....I've bought renssi stuff from him and know alot that buy lining material from him. He's a regular working guy like us, he may not be computer or web savvy but there's no hidden agendas unlike alot of the distributors and manufacturers in our industry. He's always been on the straight with me and he's on my short list of recommended distributors.


----------



## Ben Lehman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks gear junkie. I actually joined this 4 1/2 years ago and don't remember the intro requirement. I'm definitely not web savvy like you said. I see the emails with different topics that usually don't pertain to me. Recently I saw one showing a thread on pipe lining. It made me revisit this site. Wow, tough crowd! Thanks again to you and some of the others who weren't all over me for this lack of intro.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ben Lehman said:


> Thanks gear junkie. I actually joined this 4 1/2 years ago and don't remember the intro requirement. I'm definitely not web savvy like you said. I see the emails with different topics that usually don't pertain to me. Recently I saw one showing a thread on pipe lining. It made me revisit this site. Wow, tough crowd! Thanks again to you and some of the others who weren't all over me for this lack of intro.



so the ones that ask you to follow the rules are what????


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ben Lehman said:


> Thanks gear junkie. I actually joined this 4 1/2 years ago and don't remember the intro requirement. I'm definitely not web savvy like you said. I see the emails with different topics that usually don't pertain to me. Recently I saw one showing a thread on pipe lining. It made me revisit this site. Wow, tough crowd! Thanks again to you and some of the others who weren't all over me for this lack of intro.


Tough crowd?? It's only polite to introduce yourself so we know what kind of person you are and path you followed. Back then mods were practically non existent and absent, like I said previously too many hacks, marketers, spammers diy trying to join.

An introduction in today's online places is like a handshake with the group.


----------

